# Is it Official?



## Elchief (Jun 26, 2004)

Did Mikhail get promoted to general?  I think that is great! Russia can sure use a man of great wisdom and character in the motherland's trying times.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 26, 2004)

Indeed!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2004)

Cool.


----------

